# TDS Meter Question



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this worth getting, or is it a waste of $5?

TDS Meter Digital LCD Tester Water Quality Filter Purity Pen Stick 0 9999 Ppm | eBay


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

$5 is a steal for TDS meter.If you have shrimp they are very good.They also help in determining water changes.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hah thanks, I just bought one from the link.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a similar one off ebay for $8 years ago. Haven't used it since I shut down the CRS tank. Now when I need it, I cant find it $#@&!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> I bought a similar one off ebay for $8 years ago. Haven't used it since I shut down the CRS tank. Now when I need it, I cant find it $#@&!


you can just order another one as it is so cheap .

I bought one a month ago, it seems ok to me as all tds need to calibrate in order for it to be accurate. Just remember to calibrate it once every few months.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah it's cheap but takes weeks to get it. The scissors n tongs that I have ordered mid Feb. still havent arrived.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you calibrate?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> Yeah it's cheap but takes weeks to get it. The scissors n tongs that I have ordered mid Feb. still havent arrived.


yeah shipping take forever. JL actually sale the same one for way higher price.



TomC said:


> How do you calibrate?


There is a tds calibrate solution where you can buy and calibrate it with. You can get online or hydroponic store or some local fish store too.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

You don't need to calibrate TDs meter.PH meter needs calibration


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

I would spend a few more bucks and get one with automatic temperature compensation.

I have this one and it works well. They are invaluable for shrimp tanks. Not so much for fish tanks.
TDS Digital Tester Meter ppm Hydroponics Digital Aquarium Pool Purity Filter New | eBay


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Pat from Canadian Aquatics has them.I think $20.00


----------

